# J.M. Browning's response thoughts on "Ax Men"



## forestryworks (Jul 19, 2008)

Jay's thoughts on the criticism J.M. Browning has received from their appearance on AxMen:

I did not make up the saying “Green Gold” or “Load Count” or dollar per load amounts. All jobs are different and we as a company could have done without the AXMEN series slogans.

When the cameras first started filming at the Military Green job, I was notching stumps and stringing haywire for the guylines. While working, I stopped to explain the process of setting up a big tower and gave reasons why we use them on these types of jobs. I also explained by using the tower how we can access timber on the steep grounds, stringing haywire with a helicopter so as not to disturb the reprod (in this case 3 thousand feet of 15 year old timber). I spent hours talking about sustainable forestry, replanting and thinning operations and about some of our salvage operations such as, the Nettle Buster, (a 3 million board foot sale I had bought and marketed); which never made the show.
Hampton Tree Farms and Oregon State Forestry spent days taking film crews out to watch their crews planting trees, seedling plantation and to visit 5 to 15 year old trees growing. Many hours were spent showing the commitment loggers and timberland owners have made to keep this renewable resource sustainable. The main reason for me doing the show was, hopefully, to help educate people across the country about the logging industry’s high respect for the land we log. I once said to the film crew, “We probably should be called stewards of the land, but we still like being called Loggers.”

We did not get paid to do the series. There were times it was a pain having 3 to 4 cameras rolling and people all over. The film crews were great people. Somewhere between LA and New York, though, something got lost. Every logging crew has some sort of drama, but the best crews I ever worked with, from Alaska to Oregon, had its share of comedians. In my experience the funniest crews were the best and the most productive.

I will state, I could do a better job of leading by example. My employees are well trained in all safety regulations. They do know better but they know I can be a rebel. Jesse is not proud of his whining. He has grown from the show. In life, like Janet Jackson, sometimes things slip out. You didn’t mean them too and wished they hadn’t, however; this can certainly stir things up. By the way, Jesse does have a brother named Jared. Both of my sons are a huge asset to this company. 

After watching the show many people have expressed concerns, I agree with one thing, too much cussing! Many young people watch the show and some people are offended. This could be contained a little better; however, loggers cuss and that’s that.

All and all, I am very proud of my company. It has not been easy, I have worked hard and the most important thing to me is that I am honest. We pay as well as we can, provide benefits, and steady work. We have been doing pre-employment drug testing and random drug testing for 20 years. We are professionally logger trained, EMS certified (Environmental Management Systems) and SFI certified (Sustainable Forestry Initiative). I am very committed to this industry and my employees.

Many people have used newsletters and industry magazines to criticize my guys for doing Ax Men. Some people have taken down right cheap shots at us; I guarantee no one else in the logging industry does better. One comment made was we set the industry back 30 years. I say we have been behind the curve for a long time. I pay as high of wages as I can afford and provide good benefits. I cannot compete with Federal subsidized construction jobs. We also have other industry in our area the government has subsidized. 

Our area has many good competitive professional logging companies; our labor pool shrinks every year. I have tried hard to show the plight of the gypo logger. For instance, a new log loader costs about $100,000.00 more than the same sized backhoe, yet in logging you end up running them for about half the hourly rate compared to construction. I used to replace log loaders every 3 years – now I’m going 5-6 years. They have doubled in price in the last 10 years. The same is true with log trucks. Has anybody bought a new yarder lately or want to pay my replacement costs? This is daily working capital so that I can pay FUEL.

I have respect for any logging company keeping his head above water and paying his crew and his bills. It is really too bad we can’t all work together more and rely on our politicians to push for more American lumber to be used to build projects like Habitat For Humanity. In addition, they could get retail stores to sell AMERICAN lumber products – we certainly grow enough trees.

Our industry needs this show to be more realistic and show the positive effects of logging. I would like to see the Dahlgren Logging Company be on the show. The Dahlgrens are an impressive logging family from Washington. They are my mentors. Although, because of this show, we now have 4 million people that respect us and now know a little more about our industry.

Respectfully,
Jay Browning

http://www.jmbrowningloggingandtrucking.com/press/letter.htm


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 19, 2008)

One of the main reasons I never watched a single episode of the show... the tv people want drama... drama sells to the tv market...

There is no place for drama like that on the landing or in the woods period. The series was a farce to the entire logging community. Jay Brownings remarks are spot on...

I know I would not have wanted my Logging company shown on that TV show...

Gary


----------



## rbtree (Jul 19, 2008)

That was a great letter Jay wrote, and just what I expected he would say. I'd met him at the Amboy Log Show last Saturday and he told us he had written that letter to Logger's World. 

He came across just like the many other loggers I've met at various log shows; great guys, proud of their work, and not wild men or fly by nighters---like some tree climbers and companies I know....


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I liked watching the show but I can see how TV can twist things to make it more interesting to viewers. Same goes for Deadliest Catch,American Chopper and thers like them, TV spins them so its interesting to viewers and thats good for ratings. Its too bad Browning wasted his time on all that film that got cut out. Heres to the TV men that twisted that all up. :check:


----------



## Gologit (Jul 19, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> One of the main reasons I never watched a single episode of the show... the tv people want drama... drama sells to the tv market...
> 
> There is no place for drama like that on the landing or in the woods period. The series was a farce to the entire logging community. Jay Brownings remarks are spot on...
> 
> ...



I watched quite a few episodes but there weren't many I really enjoyed from start to finish. Waaaaay too much drama and over emphasis on things that didn't really matter to the logging itself.

Do I think that Axe-Men set us back a ways? Yes I do. But I don't blame it on the loggers involved in the series. If nothing else, it should give us all a real insight into how badly the TV and other media types can screw things up.

Jay Browing and the others involved in the series were taken advantage of, their message ignored, portrayed as buffoons and land rapers, and just generally screwed over in every sense of the word. Maybe next time the glamor of TV beckons they won't be so quick to fall under it's spell.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 20, 2008)

Good post Bob... 

They were trying to show truck loads of logs like ships full of crabs on Deadliest Catch. It was like they were trying to show how everybody was scrambling to get to the mills before the other guy for the money...

Crab fishin' is all about the money and numbers, and beatin' the next guy into port... Don't see too many crab fisherman "replanting" the stock so to speak...

If loggers didn't care about the land they use, and the trees they cut... there wouldn't be ANY trees left...

The crews on that show certainly were taken advantage of... It was a crappy show. Good idea... but poor execution... and not on the part of the crews portrayed either... but by the producers themselves.

Gary


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 20, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Good post Bob...
> 
> They were trying to show truck loads of logs like ships full of crabs on Deadliest Catch. It was like they were trying to show how everybody was scrambling to get to the mills before the other guy for the money...
> 
> ...





Hmmmmmmm...........................


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good explanation of why that series was so badly done. The other new series is more of the same and IMO even worse. I tried "Black Gold" but couldn't stomach it past the first two episodes - same old crap, over emphasis on the dangers, competition that doesn't exist, etc.

Harry K


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jul 20, 2008)

The show has started showing in the UK were on the second episode, I must admit i have learned a bit from it so far, The yarders and carrages are interesting.
I havnt looked at any posts made before the show started so that i can judge it for myself.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jul 20, 2008)

I never saw a single episode after the first pilot because of this TV need for drama. Reality series turn me off. When they started in on MeterMaids in Philly and now tow truck guys, where does it all end? I spend enough time on the job and sure don't have a need too watch other people at work! 
I have recently seriously thought about NOT owning a TV. Prefer to live my life off the couch actually experiancing life, not looking at it on a box. If it wasn't for sporting events and some racing I'm sure I would. I'll read more books I guess. At least that's my (imagination) interpretation.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 20, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> I never saw a single episode after the first pilot because of this TV need for drama. Reality series turn me off. When they started in on MeterMaids in Philly and now tow truck guys, where does it all end? I spend enough time on the job and sure don't have a need too watch other people at work!
> I have recently seriously thought about NOT owning a TV. Prefer to live my life off the couch actually experiancing life, not looking at it on a box. If it wasn't for sporting events and some racing I'm sure I would. I'll read more books I guess. At least that's my (imagination) interpretation.



Right on target. Why do they call them "Reality Shows", anyway?


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jul 20, 2008)

I watched all of the episodes. I know that the History Channel could have done better then they did. I didn't like all the drama crap. It still was interesting for me to see N/W loggers at work on those mountains. I still would rather watch AXMEN then most of the the crap on TV today. I thought that the logging companies that appeared on the show were compensated for their time. They had to loose profits because of the filming. I appreciated the loggers that appeared on the show. All four companies have web sites and I went to their web sites and bought their suspenders: Stump Branch Logging, Piehl Logging and Gustophson Logging to show my support. Hope they have another AXmen season but with changes. Just my imput!


----------



## bore_pig (Jul 20, 2008)

I also watched the entire series. It was the same to me if the volume was turned up or all the way down. What I liked about the show was the equipment. Seeing how it's done. The producers could have taken all the footage and made a spectacular documentary. I would've enjoyed that more.

As far as the cussing goes, we all know that it happens in the trades. I hear it at work constantly. The men in the show are not the ones who should be told to tone it down, the producers and editors should be told not to emphasize it.

I am surprised to hear the logging companies did not get paid from the TV station. Makes me think a bit differently about the companies featured.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Jul 20, 2008)

I too was surprised that the companies features weren't paid.??


----------



## slowp (Jul 20, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Good post Bob...
> 
> They were trying to show truck loads of logs like ships full of crabs on Deadliest Catch. It was like they were trying to show how everybody was scrambling to get to the mills before the other guy for the money...
> 
> ...



That's what I tell all the people who say the woods are devastated, raped, extracted, etc. I ask them, then why am I still working in them if so? Shuts them up. 

The cussing was real. See my post about inefficient language. When I get sick of it, I go hang out and do girly stuff--except I fall asleep at the knitting group. 

The Pihl crew was a lot like the gypo crews I see. Maybe better. I see new faces every week, or at least a rotation of guys who got out of jail, replacing guys who are in jail. One of the owners told me that he can't find good workers in this area. But I've never seen anybody do some of the stuff they showed. It would slow production too much.

There's an interview with Mike Pihl in Timber West magazine. He's anxious to sign up for another year. I find myself having to watch it, just to see how screwed up it is. The episodes got worse, and I kept easily thrown stuff away. I did notice the carriage changed during an episode. Timber West said they filmed for several weeks straight, then came back to get some needed shots. Oh well, it does at least show a little of how we get wood.


----------



## klicknative (Jul 20, 2008)

It was interesting for me at first because they all had yarder sides and I've only worked on skidder/cat jobs. It's a fact of life in logging that equipment breaks down, terrain and weather will give you fits ect. but (hopefully) things hum along nicely most of the time and that would make for some pretty boring TV. Something they could have done was pick out a tree and follow it from the stump to the log yard to show how the process works. I see where Jay Browning is coming from, taking valuable time to explain how and why things are done the way they are. I also understand that they need some drama to hold the viewers attention but the finished show has loose definition of reality. About the language and the guys on the crew, hey ther're :censored: in' loggers, what you see is what you get. I'd like to see the show come back for a second season but the TV people need to do a better job on the editing to show what is's realy like. This could be a great PR tool for the timber industry if the Hollywood types didn't take advantage of the guys in the brush. I'm not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to see an "Ax Men II". I wonder if he ever caught the sob who stole lhis chain saw.


----------



## smokechase II (Jul 20, 2008)

*Safety*

From Slowp:
"*I find myself having to watch it, just to see how screwed up it is."*

----------------

My wife is from a logging family and the Yoder Mill is still going. We watched it just amazed at the lack of judgment.

----------------

I don't think it set logging back 30 years, (in Oregon anyway).
I think we're gonna jump ahead about 10 years because of it.


----------

Mr. Browning lamented that they didn't tell the full forestry story.

Good Point and that was a shame.

Also a good point that was just skipped over by Mr. Browning is safety.

I think in 10 years we'll have a system that includes training, testing and certification like British Columbia went to.

AxMen will be the reason why.

-----------

This happens the world over.
There is an important news story out there.
No one pays attention.
Put it on TV and it gets attention.

This isn't real hard to figure out.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 21, 2008)

I tried to watch it, but lost interest fast.
After a lifetime in heavy construction & heavy hauling all over the Northwest.
It was a pisspoor portrayal of real life in the woods no matter where.
The most important thing in your job is to go home every night.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 21, 2008)

This is what I was getting at in this thread. http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=67114
The show did depict loggers as "fly by nights" and I definitely think it is the fault of the history ch. for not editing to maximize the intent of the show. Which imo would be to document on film the plight of the present day logger. Something to show in classrooms for kids to learn how we harvest trees to make wood for production and how we reforest to preserve the forest for future wood harvesting. Instead they made it a fricken soap opera of baggabons looking like they had nothing better to do than seek danger in the forest. 
How did that piece with Gustophson and that stupid jack NOT get left on the cutting floor? 
What was the point of showing the greenhorn get his stupid saw stuck in the log as many times as he did? Because it made you tune in next week to see who was going to get killed and how? 
Who was that member who first posted the announcement of the first show? Bring her back and explain what the intent of going into the woods to shoot this show was all about. 
And those fools didn't get PAID, WHAT? 
Please don't comeback Axeholes! 

Please don't confuse what I have posted with calling loggers including the ones on the show with axeholes. Loggers imo deserve a hell of a lot more respect than that show gave them. Shame on you History Ch.


----------



## slowp (Jul 21, 2008)

This is quite timely. Today, I was out looking for helicopter landings with a logger and he casually said, "Axemen called us about filming here." My heart dropped to my stomach and I replied, "No." He has since said they probably won't go for it, but I'll sure be trying to keep as low a profile as I can if they do. Maybe make a paper bag mask or something. My mama doesn't like that show, too much cussing and too much danger. She'd not like seeing me on it. I'm mad at the show because ever since it started, and I found out I'm the same age as Duane, the cutter, I feel old cuz he looks so old. 

There was an obscure message about a filming company earlier, last week, wanting the phone numbers of nearby loggers to a road junction. I got that guy's permission and gave it to them. He began fantasizing about being on axemen, and even wanted a scene of me chasing him and I'd be carrying a big limb and waving it madly. I thought, yeah, that'd be real cool, two round people with bad joints on at least one leg, trying to run in the brush....I'm sure that would get the ratings up.


----------



## Humptulips (Jul 21, 2008)

Slowp,
You wouldn't have to run across the hillside. Just stand on the roadside cussing and spitting snoose and you'd be a regular on the show.


----------



## smokechase II (Jul 21, 2008)

*Old really old*

"*I'm mad at the show because ever since it started, and I found out I'm the same age as Duane, the cutter, I feel old cuz he looks so old."*

SlowP: How much do you smoke and drink? Do you find it hard to put down a fifth when getting a haircut?

------------

Just for grins, could you film the AxMen producers and film crew when they come to your area?

Perhaps emphasize the competetion between film crews and their production rates here on AS or Youtube.


----------



## slowp (Jul 22, 2008)

smokechase II said:


> "*I'm mad at the show because ever since it started, and I found out I'm the same age as Duane, the cutter, I feel old cuz he looks so old."*
> 
> SlowP: How much do you smoke and drink? Do you find it hard to put down a fifth when getting a haircut?
> 
> ...



I do not have the technology to do so, and I'm probably not going to have the time. I figure 6 sides going in August if all plans are followed. 2 possibly 3 yarders, 3 cats unless a couple do the yarder parts, and one helicopter. And it seems like I might be forgetting somebody. 

Maybe I'll hire that actress who is on My Name Is Earl to play the part for me.
She's cranky enough!


----------



## Backwoods (Jul 23, 2008)

When they focus on the drama not the facts just for ratings, it gives the anti logging community fuel. We all know there is more to the picture then what they are willing to show. We have a long up hill battle ahead to get the true picture out to the rest of the country that has been on the receiving end of the spin for a long time. 

I watched the show because I could read between the lines. Film companies like that, make logging and milling companies look bad so they can gain the all mighty dollar.


----------



## Bushler (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know where or how the show was produced, but keep in mind that Hollywood and the guild in general are the most liberal tree huggers on the planet. And a major source of funding for the enviromental groups.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 23, 2008)

Bushler said:


> I don't know where or how the show was produced, but keep in mind that Hollywood and the guild in general are the most liberal tree huggers on the planet. And a major source of funding for the enviromental groups.



And they all form a long line waiting to build smaller houses.


----------



## glenn31792 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi , I want to film your logging crew so I can put it on cable TV and make $ then sell it 
on DVD so I can make $ and oh by the way we won’t be paying you anything for the 
inconvenience of having us around.

LOL,


----------



## slowp (Jul 24, 2008)

glenn31792 said:


> Hi , I want to film your logging crew so I can put it on cable TV and make $ then sell it
> on DVD so I can make $ and oh by the way we won’t be paying you anything for the
> inconvenience of having us around.
> 
> LOL,



Hey, it was a lot better than the usual unpaid blurbs about how logging is devastating the last of the pristine old growth and all the baby animals and the earth as we know it. For free it was much better than that.


----------



## Ten_Bucks (Aug 2, 2008)

I watched the show from beginning to end because I thought it was better to watch than most of the crap that was on during the same time slot. One thing I've discovered about any show produced and narrated by Thom Beers(Ax Men, Ice Road Truckers, Black Gold, Monster Garage, etc.) is that he likes focusing on the drama and sometimes I think that his narration is basically unnecessary drama that never was there until he said it. In other words, I think he said a few things to start drama because he was probably getting bored with what was going on. The first episode of Ax Men was narrated by someone else then the second episode came along and when I recognized Thom's voice, I was severely disappointed because I knew this was gonna happen. It happened on almost every episode of Monster Garage, and on Ice Road Truckers. Sure enough, when I watched the first episode of Black Gold and I heard his voice narrating the show, I stopped watching the show because I knew it was gonna be the same unnecessary drama that all his shows have.

Scott


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 2, 2008)

Ten_Bucks said:


> I watched the show from beginning to end because I thought it was better to watch than most of the crap that was on during the same time slot. One thing I've discovered about any show produced and narrated by Thom Beers(Ax Men, Ice Road Truckers, Black Gold, Monster Garage, etc.) is that he likes focusing on the drama and sometimes I think that his narration is basically unnecessary drama that never was there until he said it. In other words, I think he said a few things to start drama because he was probably getting bored with what was going on. The first episode of Ax Men was narrated by someone else then the second episode came along and when I recognized Thom's voice, I was severely disappointed because I knew this was gonna happen. It happened on almost every episode of Monster Garage, and on Ice Road Truckers. Sure enough, when I watched the first episode of Black Gold and I heard his voice narrating the show, I stopped watching the show because I knew it was gonna be the same unnecessary drama that all his shows have.
> 
> Scott



As much as I enjoyed the show I have to agree with what you said. I think I am the only person here who enjoyed Ax Men.


----------



## Ten_Bucks (Aug 2, 2008)

2dogs said:


> As much as I enjoyed the show I have to agree with what you said. I think I am the only person here who enjoyed Ax Men.



I also enjoyed the show. Probably because of the equipment shown on the show. The fact that there were logging trucks and diesel pickups on the show helped my enjoyment of the show too. BTW, are you on ck5.com and towrig.com under that same handle?

Scott


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ten_Bucks said:


> BTW, are you on ck5.com and towrig.com under that same handle?
> 
> Scott



Nope.


----------



## Ten_Bucks (Aug 3, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Nope.



OK, nevermind then.

Scott


----------



## slowp (Aug 3, 2008)

So, what do you think they'll do to the helicopter guys? The guys coming here said Axmen tried to get their guys to do some stupid stuff. But they told their employees they'd be fired if they did it. 

They can't film the Dangerous Search For Landings, we already did that. Or the Hazardous Pre Work Meeting. The roads are getting bladed and opened up. Not much left. I have a line figured out if I get trapped by them. How's this. 

I've broken every fingernail on BOTH hands.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 3, 2008)

slowp said:


> So, what do you think they'll do to the helicopter guys? The guys coming here said Axmen tried to get their guys to do some stupid stuff. But they told their employees they'd be fired if they did it.
> 
> They can't film the Dangerous Search For Landings, we already did that. Or the Hazardous Pre Work Meeting. The roads are getting bladed and opened up. Not much left. I have a line figured out if I get trapped by them. How's this.
> 
> I've broken every fingernail on BOTH hands.



They'll probably focus on the "death-defying" aspects of the job. They'll probably over dramatize everything that moves or makes noise. They'll probably totally ignore the skill and dedication that a helicopter crew brings to a job. They'll probably totally ignore or at least understate the environmental advantages to helicopter logging.

They'll probably totally piss off anybody that knows anything about helicopter logging. 

They'll probably really impress people who don't know anything about helicopter logging.

I'll probably watch it. Maybe I'll see Slowp.


----------



## slowp (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, and I broke a tooth too. I was munching on tortilla chips while driving to another sale. Yup, everything out there is dangerous, including tortilla chips.  

Our campground guy said maybe they should film the taking down of hazard trees. That would be excellent to watch, that is the place where the really big trees do get cut. Only thing is, they'd have to abide by the rules and might not be allowed to get close enough to film. 

Cutting down those trees goes like this:

We have a little safety and procedure talk.
The guys swamp out their escape routes and clear around the tree.
I (when they are short handed) go up the road 2 big tree lengths to stop any foot or vehicle traffic.
We don't allow anybody to get past us. We hear the saws going. Wedges get driven in. 
The guys stop their saws and holler before the final cut.
After the crash, we must wait until they holler that we can come near safely.

The hazard tree gig is also when we hire the guys who cut the old growth and are true artists. That would be when our guys aren't comfortable with a tree or trees.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 3, 2008)

slowp said:


> Oh, and I broke a tooth too. I was munching on tortilla chips while driving to another sale. Yup, everything out there is dangerous, including tortilla chips.
> 
> Our campground guy said maybe they should film the taking down of hazard trees. That would be excellent to watch, that is the place where the really big trees do get cut. Only thing is, they'd have to abide by the rules and might not be allowed to get close enough to film.
> 
> ...



The hazard tree cutting sounds like an interesting deal. How does it pay?


----------



## slowp (Aug 3, 2008)

Doesn't pay much for the trail guys. Their eyes got big last year when I told them they could maybe get $50/hour up the road a few miles production cutting. I'm not sure about when it is contracted. I'm thinking pretty good, and probably Davis Bacon wages. 
How's that for an answer. Now, to change the subject a bit.
My neighbor just dropped off some great looking blueberries. I can't taste them yet cuz I just used toothpaste. Pie or Cobbler?


----------



## Bushler (Aug 3, 2008)

Chocolate/Blueberry cake! Hot with vanilla ice cream!

I probably shouldn't mention this....but some time ago, with an unnamed pilot for an unamed helicopter logging company...took me into a sacred place to check out possible fire/water sites.

The trout fishing from the copter was sublime!


----------



## Bushler (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Bushler (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## WolverineMarine (Aug 3, 2008)

I have to say I was excited to hear the show was coming out when I 1st head about it, I've always been fascinated by the loggers of the great NW, but after watching a few episodes and being repeatedly let down with is similarity to "Deadliest Catch". I must concur with the majority of those saying they emphasized the drama entirely too much. Deadliest Catch has its own unique niche for sure, and its a good show in its own respect, but it was a poor model to try and portray men so dedicated to harvesting a resource, and then being equally dedicated to its restoration for future generations.

Mr. Browning, I commend you on your candor to those who can truly appreciate what I believe you were trying to accomplish for the greater good of your industry. I wish you and your company the best..

Travis Grime


----------



## Gologit (Aug 3, 2008)

slowp said:


> Doesn't pay much for the trail guys. Their eyes got big last year when I told them they could maybe get $50/hour up the road a few miles production cutting. I'm not sure about when it is contracted. I'm thinking pretty good, and probably Davis Bacon wages.
> How's that for an answer. Now, to change the subject a bit.
> My neighbor just dropped off some great looking blueberries. I can't taste them yet cuz I just used toothpaste. Pie or Cobbler?



Pie "or" cobbler???!!! What's this "or" stuff? I like pie "and" cobbler much better. And vanilla icecream of course. Good thing I have about the same metabolic rate as a cage full of Gerbils...otherwise I'd look like the Michelin man.


----------



## joesawer (Aug 3, 2008)

slowp said:


> This is quite timely. Today, I was out looking for helicopter landings with a logger and he casually said, "Axemen called us about filming here." My heart dropped to my stomach and I replied, "No." He has since said they probably won't go for it, but I'll sure be trying to keep as low a profile as I can if they do. Maybe make a paper bag mask or something. My mama doesn't like that show, too much cussing and too much danger. She'd not like seeing me on it. I'm mad at the show because ever since it started, and I found out I'm the same age as Duane, the cutter, I feel old cuz he looks so old.
> 
> There was an obscure message about a filming company earlier, last week, wanting the phone numbers of nearby loggers to a road junction. I got that guy's permission and gave it to them. He began fantasizing about being on axemen, and even wanted a scene of me chasing him and I'd be carrying a big limb and waving it madly. I thought, yeah, that'd be real cool, two round people with bad joints on at least one leg, trying to run in the brush....I'm sure that would get the ratings up.





I would watch that at least once!!! Especially if it involved huckleberry pie and cobbler.


----------



## slowp (Aug 3, 2008)

I have the metabolism of a sloth. Ancestors must have been peasants and serfs. Pie is in the oven, and there are enough berries for something else very fattening. Discussed Axmen while kayaking today. HE wasn't very helpful, but She said she'd be glad to fill in for me cuz she's a hippy type and can tiedye clothes. She offered to loan me red nail polish for the show. I'm more of a pink person though. We'll see first if they show up, and second, where they are. It might could be an adventure. opcorn:


----------



## Bushler (Aug 4, 2008)

Make up some cardboard signs to flash messages of hope across America!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 5, 2008)

2dogs said:


> As much as I enjoyed the show I have to agree with what you said. I think I am the only person here who enjoyed Ax Men.



Nope...I watched nearly every episode. As I posted on a previous thread dealing with the show, for me the show was a fair attempt to depict the day-to-day experiences of a logger. That said, ALL reality shows that I've seen(not many, thankfully) tend to overdramatize events. Since I have NO idea
of how timber is harvested, the show at the very least, introduced the types of equipment & techniques that are used. 

My lasting impression was one of respect for the profession.

mark


----------



## slowp (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe it helped get the work out in the open. Yesterday morning, I drove by two boys who were out for a run (by the environmental center camp). They grinned and waved so much, I almost pulled over to see if I was dragging something.


----------



## slowp (Sep 3, 2008)

Today, it sounds like the planned filming here will not happen. For good reason. Suffice it to say, the filmers wanted the crew to act pretty bad in a way that would really be detrimental to their image. Not dangerous, just a bad idea for the dynamics of a crew. They wanted to see arguing and such.
The logging company said no and it was the right thing to do.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 3, 2008)

The producers should have filmed us today. Nobody was speaking to anyone else at 4:30. I had to pull the HEO off the tractor and explain the facts of life. It was over 90o in the shade and there was not much shade. The result was a very #####y crew just right for Thom Beers.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 3, 2008)

slowp said:


> Today, it sounds like the planned filming here will not happen. For good reason. Suffice it to say, the filmers wanted the crew to act pretty bad in a way that would really be detrimental to their image. Not dangerous, just a bad idea for the dynamics of a crew. They wanted to see arguing and such.
> The logging company said no and it was the right thing to do.



Good work slowp getting the inside scoop out to us. That is unbelievable. So much for reality tv.


----------



## blackoak (Sep 4, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> Good work slowp getting the inside scoop out to us. That is unbelievable. So much for reality tv.


I always thought most of the arguing was made for TV. When they were pulling the one piece of equipment out of the ditch and the operator started with the F-ing moron comments. In reality he would probably been air lifted out on a stretcher, or packed out in a bag.
Also when Jays son Jesse pitched some of his tantrums, he would have been taking a trip to the dentist office for teeth replacement, bosses son or not. It seems that I have found, most of the guys and gals (slowp) in the logging business will put up with much BS, at least around here anyway they won't.
The show would have been much better without all of it.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 4, 2008)

slowp said:


> Today, it sounds like the planned filming here will not happen. For good reason. Suffice it to say, the filmers wanted the crew to act pretty bad in a way that would really be detrimental to their image. Not dangerous, just a bad idea for the dynamics of a crew. They wanted to see arguing and such.
> The logging company said no and it was the right thing to do.



  Good for the crew! If they can't show us as we really are they should just plain leave us alone.


----------



## slowp (Sep 4, 2008)

Good for the company head. The plot would have been bad news. I'm wondering now if they mean to show loggers as bad people.


----------



## saw mutt (Sep 4, 2008)

"reality", huh.

If they wanted reality, they would have asked permission to film, and then showed up and filmed whatever was going on without sticking their noses in.

I was lucky enough to meet some "old time" loggers from eastern Oregon years ago (about 20yrs ago now). I learned a lot about forestry from them.


----------



## woodguy105 (Sep 6, 2008)

Jay-

Thanks for posting. My whole family watched the show and enjoyed it very much.

I agree that it would have been great if the producers had included film of replanting and some of the regrowth.



Good luck-
Rob


----------



## slowp (Sep 7, 2008)

woodguy105 said:


> Jay-
> 
> Thanks for posting. My whole family watched the show and enjoyed it very much.
> 
> ...



Here's how the planting goes, not too exciting either. Arrive at planting site, stumble out of rig. Boys go one way, girls the other. Stumble back, start loading trees in planting bags. Dip tree roots in vermiculite/water mixture first which adds to the weight and mess. Strap on two crammed full of trees bags.
Totter out to the unit and 1. Scalp soil. 2. Slam hoedad into the ground, 3. Stick tree in BROWN SIDE DOWN, make sure roots are straight. 4. Shove dirt back in hole around tree which is BROWN SIDE DOWN, 5. Use foot to compact soil around tree (STOMP), 6. Repeat. Not too exciting. Cussing when one slams one's hoedad into a rock. Controversy, if getting paid by the tree, somebody starts burying trees instead of planting them. The ad for next week's episode on Auger Planting would show the operator madly spinning in a circle around the auger.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 7, 2008)

slowp said:


> Here's how the planting goes, not too exciting either. Arrive at planting site, stumble out of rig. Boys go one way, girls the other. Stumble back, start loading trees in planting bags. Dip tree roots in vermiculite/water mixture first which adds to the weight and mess. Strap on two crammed full of trees bags.
> Totter out to the unit and 1. Scalp soil. 2. Slam hoedad into the ground, 3. Stick tree in BROWN SIDE DOWN, make sure roots are straight. 4. Shove dirt back in hole around tree which is BROWN SIDE DOWN, 5. Use foot to compact soil around tree (STOMP), 6. Repeat. Not too exciting. Cussing when one slams one's hoedad into a rock. Controversy, if getting paid by the tree, somebody starts burying trees instead of planting them. The ad for next week's episode on Auger Planting would show the operator madly spinning in a circle around the auger.



Poetic slowp. 

Back in my romping days I often met people on the beach in Mexico who did this sort of thing to finance their trip. Mind you this was travel on a shoestring for the adventurous at heart. Said the work really sucked but if you planted enough you could make enough to get away for awhile.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 7, 2008)

to the ones who like the show and the ones who hated it, get ready - 
season 2 arrives in '09


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 7, 2008)

forestryworks said:


> to the ones who like the show and the ones who hated it, get ready -
> season 2 arrives in '09



opcorn: 

But this year I want to see Jay catch the mo-fo who steals his saw so wez can watch that reality. :chainsawguy: :kilt: :kilt: :kilt:


----------



## slowp (Sep 24, 2008)

More gossip oops, information. One of the helicopter crew guys said they were interviewed by the show and it seemed like the interviewers were trying to get the interviewees to say bad things about each other. He did not comply. 

A funny thing: One of the guys logging here just got a yoader. He was excited and saying, "I'm going to be Melvin Lardy...repeat." He would have to eat a lot more than he currently does. Anyway, something came up and he had a problem. I told him he needed to ask, What Would Melvin Do. He thought he might make a sign to hang in the cab that had WWMD on it.


----------



## paladin (Sep 26, 2008)

I just finnished the complete season (on dvd I dont have cable) and I thought it was a great show. It was very interesting and informative and I learned alot about the industry. I wish they would have shown more about planting and regrowth but that isent exciting enough for the average person. The one comment that Jay Browning made is that trees are a crop and people need to remember that and I thought that said it all. My mother has even watched some episodes and enjoyed it ( but she has been cutting and heating with wood since the 70's). As for the cussing yes there is alot but if there wasent any or just alittle would you think it was rehearsed abit. That is just way it is when you are working in rough condtions and things break or dont go good. Hope there is a second season----just my thoughts.


----------



## Oneday (Sep 26, 2008)

The series just started here in the UK a couple of weeks ago. Looking forward to watching it after all the comments on this thread.


----------



## bonnieville (Sep 28, 2008)

Having worked in show business all my working life, I know that nothing you see on TV or in the movies is real. I watched every episode. I ignored all the arguing and other drama. I wish they would show more about the equipment and techniques. Make it more a documentary about a trade, its people, its machines and how they are used. I'm only a weekend warrior firewood cutter, but this show made me want to go west and be a logger. I also want to be an Iceroad trucker, even a Chicago wrecker operator, but not a crab fisherman. So, I guess I'm a little too easily impressed and some what bored with what I do. I look forward to the next season. 
One thing that did surprise me was how little safety gear the guys wear.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 28, 2008)

Oneday said:


> The series just started here in the UK a couple of weeks ago. Looking forward to watching it after all the comments on this thread.



Im watching on Sky so the series is nearly done!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 28, 2008)

Whats with the feller buncher? Why not a harvester snedding and cutting to lenths ready for the forwarder?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpANr-87lGs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpANr-87lGs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gologit (Sep 28, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Whats with the feller buncher? Why not a harvester snedding and cutting to lenths ready for the forwarder?



Okay, what's "snedding"? And is it a felony or just a misdemeanor offense?


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 28, 2008)

It falls in a grey area, depending on the subjects prior criminal history.


----------



## stephenf150 (Sep 28, 2008)

I live in the northeast and never had any idea about the logging industry. I really never gave it much thought. I knew when I was watching the show that most of that drama was set up. What I did take away from the show was an introduction to this industry. I also learned that the liberals again have it wrong. These people replant the land for the next generations. They don't strip the land and then walk away. It's true, it's to bad they have to over dramatize the heck out of the show to sell it. I was glad though to get the chance I would otherwise never have been exposed to. S. Grant


----------



## 1I'dJak (Sep 29, 2008)

apparently a camera crew was filming a similar show on a falling/single stem company here on the island....a felling accident occured while filming now that company might be losing out on some contracts because of the exsposure.... the company I windfirm and stem for got a call from the same crew a while back....a woman phoned the foreman and asked about the job and the crew... she was really trying to dig out the 'work hard/play hard' mentality... basically she was hoping our crew were a bunch of haywires which they aren't... wanted the drama for the camera...


----------



## slowp (Sep 29, 2008)

1I'dJak said:


> apparently a camera crew was filming a similar show on a falling/single stem company here on the island....a felling accident occured while filming now that company might be losing out on some contracts because of the exsposure.... the company I windfirm and stem for got a call from the same crew a while back....a woman phoned the foreman and asked about the job and the crew... she was really trying to dig out the 'work hard/play hard' mentality... basically she was hoping our crew were a bunch of haywires which they aren't... wanted the drama for the camera...



Did she, like, have a California Valley girl, like accent?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 30, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Okay, what's "snedding"? And is it a felony or just a misdemeanor offense?



Cutting off the limbs = Snedding


----------

